# LF: Placidochromis electra Likoma ''Deep Water Hap"



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking for a Male adult or Sub-adult, any leads appreciated..


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I can get you it


----------

